# Help with herd name ideas Please



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So I bought my first registered niggi!! Yay! Buuuuuut shs is probably preggers, thats good too! Anyhow I need to come up with a herd/farm name! My actual name is Tisie Brasuell my husbands name is Josh, I live in the columbia river gorge, I live on a hill called Snowden.
The names I have considered are:
Tisie's tiny hooves
JT's Snowed In ranch/acres
Brasuell Acres


Anyhow any suggestions would be greatly appriciated and seriously considered!
Thanks Tisie


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Snowd'en Minis


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your herd name should be unique to you, you have a good many choices down and PHF gave a really good one too.

Mine came about in the honor of my first lost girl, and she meant alot to me.


Also, if you bought your doe bred, the kids will carry the bucks owners herd name on registration papers


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't forget that you can only have so many lettters and spaces per name, so if you make your herd name too long you won't have as many letters for names. That' why my herd name is "City Lights" and not "City Lights Pygmy Goats" or whatever...

There is a limit in ADGA and AGS, isn't there, gang?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, there is a limit of 25 letters and spaces. The longer the herd name the less space you'll have for the kids name.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

See thats exactly why I need your help cause I don't know how all this works yet! I did know that the kids would carry previous name. How on the papers does it exactly go? Is the first two letters of your herd name and then what you name the kid? Any advise would be helpfull!
Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My herd name is "Dollys Acre" and my first registered kid born this past March was Bonnie Blue

Her registered name with AGS as well as NDGA is Dollys Acre Bonnie Blue

Her tattoos are DAH and Z1

Your herd name is in front of the name you give the kids: example: Momma B's Minis Sally


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

How did you get the H in DAH?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The registries assign your tattoo letter sequence, in my case they took the first letter of my last name to add the "3rd" letter to the tattoo.

Most herd tattoos have 3 letters....with my herd name being just 2 words they added the 3rd letter.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Liz! it's a little more clear now. :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem! :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HMMMM, what do ya think of Lil Liza's Acres. She will be my fisrt regitered. It's all going to start with her! That still leaves 9 sapces for a name?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You get 30 spaces for AGS ( I think ADGA is the same?)

We didnt really take that into account when we did ours- so all of our kids are Proctor Hill Farm Name.....
If I would do it over I would take out the farm and just have Proctor Hill Name

Also we usually put the sires initials in the name too - so that leaves us even less spaces for the kids actual name! :slapfloor:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Snowd'en Minis


 30 is even better! Thankyou for the suggestion! I really like it! And it's short!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha your welcome! I think its really cute too! :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like that one a lot too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

If the doe was bred before you bought her (ie the sales date is after she was bred) then the kids won't take your herdname and you won't technically need one yet. However the kids will have your tattoo so you will need that, but that is given when you join the registries. Just pick a tattoo and/or herdname that is the exact same in each registry you join. 

Congrats to the world of Nigerians!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was boring. I just have Salvagno's for a herd name. Like some others here, I wanted to leave plenty of letters for the name of the goat. Then we went with SFI for the tattoo since our farm is Salvagno Farm, Inc. I was lucky to get the same tattoo for both AGS and ADGA.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I chose my own tattoo letters, just use my 3 initials. Yes, keep that herd name as small as you can-my folks didn't realize how hard it was going to be to find short names after they registered their herd name years ago. I associated my herd name with my mini oberhaslis when I had them-of course now I dont have them-but my name still fits I think ;-).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you ever want to get out of minis or add a differnet breed then having "mini" in yoru herd name complicates things. I would go with a more generic name as it provides to you more options.

You can call yoru farm ______farm or _____acres but it doesnt mean you have to have yoru full herd name include the farm or acres part.

My website is End of the line farm but my herd name is End of the line


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i agree with the short herdname. Mine is 2'tuf, coming from my first two goats knocking heads. Its really short and i can do A LOT with names. Keep in mind that ' and - and any other charecter is also included in the numer of letters. So Even Snow'd n minis is 14 charecters, taking up half of your name spaces. Some of the names i came up with, Onahill, Mini MTN, you could also do Snowd N and keep the mini part out. Include it in your farm name but leave it out of your herdname so you can play more. 
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I named my farm Sweet Gum Minis since its a mini farm and we have mini animals. Sweet Gum was in use so we had to go with SGM for our herdname. Great though since I get to use larger names for the goats. My tattoo is the same as my herdname. SGM1


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well...i really just like the name "Snowden" i dont know why.
or Snowden Nigerians and just leave out nigerians when you name
North Star Boer Goats,ex: North Star Thor's Zenith


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys this has all been very helpfull! :coffee2: Although I still haven't decided. Oh well I have a while, just trying to be prepared. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I really like the" Snowden" too. But those are all nice names!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So I think I have decided!! Tell me what you think honestly, I can take the criticism(sp). My sons names are Kegan and Kai, So I think I like "KK" Snowden Acres When I go to register I will leave the Acres out. Now hopefully no one else has anything too similar.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowden -- I would do more of Snowd'n since its a conjugation of Snowed and in

as to the KK part thats nice, but I would remove the "" and just use KK Snowd'n leaves you more spaces


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

The Farm At Long Last


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mully said:


> The Farm At Long Last


thats 21 characters and spaces right there plus the space between the herd name and the name makes it 22 and then you only have 10 spaces for a name. Cute but a little long for a herd name


----------



## jefner (Sep 13, 2009)

cute cute name ideas flying around here! And yes, picking out your herd name is sooo much fun isn't it? Congrat's on your goatie girl, this forum is such a great place to hang out and learn too. 

our herd name is Bearfoot Hollow.. not very short but pretty meaningful to me..  
In the summer I hardly ever wear shoes at home, (thank goodness for hoses right??) lol! My mom who recently passed away LOVED bears... and we live at the bottom of a hill... which our "funny" neighbors called a "hole" so... I thought Hollow was much more romantic!  and there you have it.. haha! 
Have fun, can't wait to see what you decide to pick out!


----------

